
The $35B race to cure a silent killer that affects 30M Americans - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/21/the-35-billion-race-for-a-cure-for-a-liver-disease-that-affects-millions.html
======
mtgx
For starters, stop ingesting all things that have fructose in them.

The U.S. government is really kind of complicit in allowing the spread of
diabetes and NASH to happen in the first place by allowing harmful substances
such as high-fructose corn syrup and to be infused into anything you can find
in a store or fast food.

Sure, it's ultimately an issue of education, but when the vast majority of
foods have this stuff in them, educating every person on non eating most of
the available foods in stores becomes very difficult.

Watch how the metabolism of alcohol and fructose compare:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBnniua6-oM&feature=youtu.be&t=3067)

------
momentmaker
Get people addicted to things and sell them the cure for the disease that come
from that in a never-ending cycle.

------
randomacct3847
Never ceases to amaze me how many magic pills we need to create to substitute
for poor diet and lifestyle.

